# anyone tried this for fleas & ticks?



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

www.shootag.com It's sounds interesting.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

IT works great on humans but I haven't tried it on the dog. A couple in our obedience training club own a Petland and they passed them out to us to try before putting it in their store- everyone likes it!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I think maybe Jane (onyx girl) uses them?


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I used them last year, we didn't get any ticks or fleas... so I guess they work.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

mmmm well I think I'll have to try them out,,thought it was pretty interesting


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i did a thread not too long ago asking about them. I've considered them for sure.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I did use them last year(free trial)....we had ticks really bad. It seemed to help reduce the amount, but I still think it is a gimmick. 
Not sure how the magnetic field will confuse insects and make them stay away from the tag area.
I called the company shortly after I started using one on long coat Kacie, and they shipped me a tag with two magnetic strips instead of one. After using the two/strip she only had 10 ticks instead of 20. 
My main issue with it was the fact that I had to have the dog wear a collar, and I am against collars unless they are attached to a leash.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Jane, that's my problem, my dogs don't wear collars unless I'm off property, which is most likely where Masi will pick up ticks since I do alot of hiking with her..

I'm not sure how they work either,,all I can picture is me hanging these "tags" off the dog and if a tick landed on her,,seeing the tick go "ACCCCK I AM OFF THIS GIRL" LOL


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I used the home-made essential oil spray last year, that seemed to be effective(though can't use it while tracking)
Maybe just giving fresh garlic will help repel?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I just got some new stuff Vets Best flea & tick spray, supposed to be au natural

We don't have a flea problem, but I liked the tick idea,,so I'll try that I guess..


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I used the home-made essential oil spray last year, that seemed to be effective(though can't use it while tracking)
> Maybe just giving fresh garlic will help repel?


 
on the essential oi spray which oils did you use? I have lavendar oil and a couple others i cant remember right now that are packed in a box but they're all oils (tea tree oil is another one! just remembered!) that i found in a home made flea and tick repellent recipe. Just curious which ones you use for that and what the ratio is for oils. Do you use water or just the oils? Lemongrass was another one i believe.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Took this from another site, pm me if you want the link to the "forum"(can't post it here)It is an alternative method thread for controlling fleas/ticks:
Commercial Products:

Springtime Bug-Off Garlic

http://www.madaboutorganics.com/Dog/DogFlea&Ticktmnt1oz2.html

**********

Posted by Jane Jean: This is the recipe from the holistic vet(if you can share the oils with friends it helps offset the cost of them)

Dr Pam's Flea and Tick Spray
8 oz purified water
8 oz vinegar
1 tsp each:
spearmint oil, peppermint oil, citronella oil, lavender oil, and lemongrass oil.

Also you can use a TBS olive oil or almond oil(2 oz) to carry it.
Shake well~spray as needed.
This brand is the oils I used, purchased at a local health food store:

http://www.auracacia.com/
**********

Mix 5 drops of oil of rose geranium & a drop of oil of lemongrass per ounce of water (filtered). The amount of lemongrass can be increased; do not lessen the rose geranium. 

**********

20 drops Rose Geranium essential oil in a base of 1 tsp vodka/1 tsp glycerin (both not necessary but will help disperse the oil better)/distilled water (4 oz spray bottle but would recommend same recipe in an 8oz bottle for small dogs) sprayed on daily 

**********

Neem oil or soy bean oil as the base oil, bothare also insect repelling. With 1-2 drops each per tablesp of the following: clove, cedar wood, citronella, lemongrass, lemon eucalyptus, and rosemary.

**********

Places to buy essential oils: 
Bulk organic herbs, spices & essential oils from Mountain Rose Herbs

**********



Source for Nematodes: Beneficial nematodes control soil dwelling garden and lawn pests


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thats awesome! thanks. i only need to get a couple of the oils and i'll be set!


----------

